# International Cohos Trail Event 8/10!



## MtnMagic (Jul 19, 2007)

HIKERS FROM U.S., CANADA TO STAGE INTERNATIONAL TRAIL LINKING EVENT

PITTSBURG, NH -- A Portland, Maine man and hiking enthusiasts from the Lac Megantic region of Quebec are working with The Cohos Trail Association (TCTA) at Pittsburg, NH to coordinate a fundraising event to support The Cohos Trail and the Sentiers Frontaliers trail system of eastern Quebec. The participants want to shed light on the potential for the linking and future development of an international hiking trail system complete with new trails, existing trails and trail structures.

Carey Kish, a freelance writer and camping and hiking columnist with the Portland Press Herald and the Maine Sunday Telegram, recently indicated he was interested in hiking the 162-mile Cohos Trail from Crawford Notch to the Canadian border. He proposed that the hike be billed as a fundraising event to help TCTA raise money to support the development of new trails in the Upper Connecticut River Valley towns of Stewartstown, Clarksville and Pittsburg. TCTA President Peter Castine thought the idea was an excellent one and began promoting the concept both in the region and in Canada.

The Sentiers Frontaliers hiking club of Quebec responded by saying they would put several hikers on trails and along the boundary clearings from Coburn Gore, Maine to the international border monuments on the height of land between Chartierville, Quebec and Pittsburg, NH.

TCTA is asking anyone interested in supporting the international event to raise money for local hiking trails and the linking of the two trail systems to donate anywhere from five cents a mile to a dollar a mile. Mr. Kish hopes to complete the 162-mile trek on Friday, August 10th at mid-day, where he plans to meet the Quebec hikers. He will exchange an American flag with the Canadian's and receive a Canadian flag in return.

TCTA is planning to have refreshments and snacks available at the border for any and all who wish to attend the event. If you are interested, please contact Peter and Lainie Castine at Pittsburg, NH at 603-538-6777 or email them at prospmw@localnet.com Please let them know if you wish to sponsor mileage on the trek and if you would like to attend the celebration at the border, so they may have enough refreshments on hand for everyone!


----------



## peterkein (Jul 27, 2007)

Great event, I hope to hike the Cohos next spring...


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 27, 2007)

peterkein said:


> Great event, I hope to hike the Cohos next spring...


You might want to consider waiting until things dry out; there are quagmires up there in the spring, and part of the summer.


----------



## peterkein (Jul 27, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> You might want to consider waiting until things dry out; there are quagmires up there in the spring, and part of the summer.



Yeah thats the dilemma- I can do the trail late spring through summer - and, I suppose, winter..but Im not sure I am willing to do that just yet. So when I said spring I really meant late spring or late summer 

I don't mind the thaw, unless it makes things impassable and uncampable and other '-un - able' words.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 27, 2007)

*Kish left today!*

Here¹s a Cohos Trail post from outdoor writer Carey Kish that appeared in the Portland Herald/Maine Sunday Telegram recently, regarding the international hiking event that features the CT and the Sentiers frontaliers hiking system in the Eastern Townships of Quebec, Canada. Carey left today to begin his 162 mile trek ending Friday, August 10 at 2 P.M. at the international border.

Please have a look.
http://outdoors.mainetoday.com/trailhead/013659.html


----------

